# Critique my Portfolio



## Osbornezo (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi all,

I wan't sure where to put this as i'm still an amateur but i'm beginning to sell prints and grow my Facebook page. I primarily shoot landscapes locally with a minimalist approach to post processing, i don't focus solely on the golden hours but like to photography landscapes all day. I do like long exposures and such but sometimes i feel that the area i'm shooting just deserves more of a 'snapshot' approach. I have only been photographing seriously since earlier this year so i don't consider myself near professional as of yet.

I'm very eager to hear any comments or suggestions on my work.

https://www.facebook.com/masonosbornephotography

Thank for for your time


----------



## LWPhoto (Aug 8, 2014)

Those are stunning images!  I'm a amateur as well so I don't have a trained eye for a true critique.  You may want to get a real website or use a service like smugmug to show & sell your images.  Then you wouldn't get the facebook compression that lowers your image quality.    Facebook can be great for keeping clients & fans aware though!  Is that a penguin in the profile picture?  Adorable!

Best of luck to you!
Lindsey Wilson
About » lindsey wilson photography


----------



## Light Guru (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm sorry but I would NEVER consider Facebook as a place to showcase your portfolio. Get yourself a real website with a real domain name.


----------



## dennybeall (Aug 8, 2014)

Like the pictures, especially the lone tree on the water.
Yes, get a website - link to it on Facebook perhaps but get the site.


----------



## HikinMike (Aug 8, 2014)

The only image I would think about putting on my wall was the lone tree. 

I agree with Light Guru, get a real website. Fcaebook is NOT a place to show a portfolio, IMO.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Aug 13, 2014)

Facebook and other social media is a good way to market yourself however its not a good place to showcase portfolio work. Use a real website and nice prints.

As for your work, its nice. There were a couple waterfall photos that looked too cool for my taste (maybe the computer I am on) but watch your white balance. Also they seemed underexposed. 

Good luck!


----------



## W.Y.Photo (Aug 13, 2014)

You have some very excellent work. You also have some very crappy work. I almost want to critique your images on facebook as its hard to describe which ones I'm talking about and I do not feel like a full fledged crit would be an ideal thing for you to have on a page promoting yourself  Maybe post a selection of images into this thread? you could edit them into the OP so new viewers could see as well.

Right now I'm gunna say you should edit your images down some more. Take out whatever isn't excellent. And as everyone said, get a website. Shell out 10 bucks a month for squarespace and its worth it. (you even get your own domain name!!) People will find a website much more professional than a facebook so that's more potential clients!! Not to mention you then have two promotional pages rather than one!!


----------



## peterchang (Sep 1, 2014)

Osbornezo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I wan't sure where to put this as i'm still an amateur but i'm beginning to sell prints and grow my Facebook page. I primarily shoot landscapes locally with a minimalist approach to post processing, i don't focus solely on the golden hours but like to photography landscapes all day. I do like long exposures and such but sometimes i feel that the area i'm shooting just deserves more of a 'snapshot' approach. I have only been photographing seriously since earlier this year so i don't consider myself near professional as of yet.
> 
> ...




you pictures are very good, u should do more


----------

